# Dyson dog grooming attachment (moved to basic care/grooming)



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Anyone have it?

Any reviews?

Anne


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

I have it. It may be a good idea, but it is a rake type tool. I don't use rakes on my puppies.
So it sits on a shelf.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think anything works as well as brushing or combing
several times a week and feeding quality food.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I brushed my girl for the first time in a month last night, I got a rat sized peice of hair out ( raw diet) But, Its zero out so I had to do it indoors which means I had to vacuum her. Shes good now and will come to me when Im holding the shopvac hose.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

This tool works great on the carpet!! I use it on Stella a bit and I like the way it sucks up the hair but she doesnot have much patience to stay for long while getting "dysoned". What I did do was use it to remove the copious amounts of hair from the carpet!! Hard on the back but worked rather well !


----------



## TopFit13 (Jan 24, 2013)

I love my Dyson attachment!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

omg...i got excited when i read the headline.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> omg...i got excited when i read the headline.




you know you're a dog owner when....


----------

